# Refences for Electronics, Controls, and Comm depth



## 3dB down (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been covered. I haven't found it yet. I'm looking for a list of good books for the EC&amp;C depth exam. It seems not many people take this one. Thanks.


----------



## benbo (Aug 25, 2008)

3dB down said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered. I haven't found it yet. I'm looking for a list of good books for the EC&amp;C depth exam. It seems not many people take this one. Thanks.


I already PMd you with some info, but I forgot - in additon to the Camara books, EERM, six minutes, NCEES any reasonable survey EE textbook should help. Also maybe a controls text (although not 100% necessary.

I also like "The Art of Electronics" as a reference for maybe a couple obscure questions. It has almost everything in it. But I already owned it and I'm not sure how much it costs.


----------



## 3dB down (Aug 26, 2008)

benbo said:


> I already PMd you with some info, but I forgot - in additon to the Camara books, EERM, six minutes, NCEES any reasonable survey EE textbook should help. Also maybe a controls text (although not 100% necessary.I also like "The Art of Electronics" as a reference for maybe a couple obscure questions. It has almost everything in it. But I already owned it and I'm not sure how much it costs.



Thanks. I have the _Art of Electronics_ as well. I'll put in the box with the others. Thanks again for your help and insight.

-- 3dB down


----------



## clemente (Aug 27, 2008)

The shaums books are good for problems. You might want to take a look at those.

The more problems you do the better off you will be.


----------



## 3dB down (Aug 27, 2008)

clemente said:


> The shaums books are good for problems. You might want to take a look at those.The more problems you do the better off you will be.



I have a couple of those, too. It seems I am on the right path. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## clemente (Aug 27, 2008)

No prob. just keep at it. know the theory and just do problems and more problems. the key is to be efficient in problem solving.


----------

